# chesapeake bay retriever breeders in Idaho



## Cant_rope_the_wind (Jan 21, 2017)

is there many chessie breeders in Idaho???
if so how would I find them I don't get results when I search google (must be typing it wrong)
how would I contact them??


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Fireweedchesapeakes.com


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

If you go to the American Chesapeake Club website: http://www.amchessieclub.org/ On that website is a Breeders List, ads for "Pups for Sale", A list of Regional Directors - if you go to the list of Regional Directors for the West there are Regional Directors who may be able to tell you about breeders who are planning to breed pups sometime this year, etc. Be sure to read about the "Health Clearances" that are recommended before breeding, etc. Fireweed chesapeakes is the kennel name of Linda Harger, who is the ACC President. There is also a Chesapeake Club of Canada http://www.cbrcc.ca/ which also has a list of breeders and puppy ads. Good luck with your search. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Cant_rope_the_wind (Jan 21, 2017)

I tried those sites nothing shows up for Idaho


----------



## Willie Alderson (Jan 26, 2011)

Check your inbox, sent you a PM with some phone numbers. Linda Harger and Brett Crow can get you the info you need.


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Good idea to use the phone numbers Willie Alderson sent you. Again, the Regional Directors in neighboring states may be able to help too. Keep in mind that Chesapeakes are not as readily available as Labs and there are not breeders everywhere. Sometimes you just have to wait for a litter to be planned, etc. You may have to wait a while to get a puppy born in "Idaho", but there may be litters being born in a neighboring state. There are also some excellent rescue Chessies available at Chesapeake Bay Retriever Relief and Rescue: http://www.cbrrescue.org/


----------



## Cant_rope_the_wind (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm not looking for a puppy , 
I have a fantastic female , that I'm looking for a stud for , 
unfortunately all of Linda Harger's studs are closely related to my female 
so I'm going back to the drawing board and studying a few blood line in different areas , (eg Kansas or Wisconsin)
I'm from Saskatchewan


----------



## Dukdawglulu (Jan 21, 2017)

Quality Chessies are not as easily available as Labs or Goldens. Don't focus on how near to home you can find one but rather where can you find a good one. The breeders already mentioned are excellent as are High Power Retrievers in Missouri and Red Branch Kennels are also two that I have had excellent dogs from for training. Rippling Waters Chesapeakes in Florida also has top quality Chessies. There are more - just listing the ones I have personal experience with. Also Lance Vines in Arkansas has a GRHRCH / MH male that he breeds so he might can help you. I believe Lance is Duck Band Retrievers. You may have to put your name on a list and wait for a breeding - that is very common with top quality Chesapeake litters. Also, some breeders will only give limited registration on their pups until the dog is old enough to get all the Ofa and other health clearances done. That is fine, as they are just insuring that only healthy dogs are fully registered as far as breeding purposes. Good luck.


----------



## Dukdawglulu (Jan 21, 2017)

For stud purpose as you are wanting, check with Lance as mentioned in previous post or get in touch with Mike at Highpower Retrievers in Missouri. His male Knox is as good as they come. I have trained many pups out of him and they are awesome. There is also a wonderful male named Hap in British Columbia that I trained that came out of Knox that you might want to check out. Contact Mike - they have a website, and he can give you more info on contacting Hap owner. Hap is very big, beautifully built, awesome disposition and hunts a lot. Just like his sire Knox. Hap is brown, Knox is deadgrass.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

If I were you I would look at the 2016 Field Specialty and look at the males that ran. Someone who tells you the best he has ever seen probably hasn't seen many chessies. I would also try and contact Paul Gilmore lives in State of Washington not a breeder but has seen a fair amount of chessies run out there. One of my favorites out west is a chessie called Rambo. QAA and was with Kenny Trott owner Jim Price. Also contact John Nichols in Minn. has a real nice intense Male - deadgrass who took a third or fourth in the amat at the specialty. Another favorite is Porter owned by Bill Burke but he is from Kansas. There is also Craig Klein a pro who owns some chessies. He has I believe a Deck son. Rambo is a Rudy son. Linda's dogs have Blaze a Rudy son.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Is there a particular bloodline you're looking for? I have a very nice young male who is tightly linebred on DC-AFC Decks MH, clear on DM, EIC and PRA, and he's siring some nice pups so far....I've had a few back for training and am liking what I see. He's out of a GRHRCH MH female.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry Sharon forgot to mention you.


----------



## Dukdawglulu (Jan 21, 2017)

I think I mentioned your kennel Sharon in a previous post but if not I too apologize. I have been training and am running a young male from your kennel now for his HRCH. Absolutely wonderful dog. My husband, unlike me is not a Chessie fan but Scout is the only Chessie he has ever bragged on. He came out of your female Redbranch Caught in the Crossfire and sire Red Skys Shoulda Been a Cowboy.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Dukdawglulu said:


> I think I mentioned your kennel Sharon in a previous post but if not I too apologize. I have been training and am running a young male from your kennel now for his HRCH. Absolutely wonderful dog. My husband, unlike me is not a Chessie fan but Scout is the only Chessie he has ever bragged on. He came out of your female Redbranch Caught in the Crossfire and sire Red Skys Shoulda Been a Cowboy.


Thanks so much for your kind words. I'm glad Scout is doing well....he's out of Ammo, (a daughter of my now retired Crash) and sired by my DC-AFC Blaze MH son Toby. My goal is to produce dogs that are team players, smart enough to problem solve without having to be told every step, plenty of "go", and that fit the breed standard. Their other dog, Dixie, is no slouch either.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Google "Nanuk of Cheslang" - Great dog!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Marvin S said:


> Google "Nanuk of Cheslang" - Great dog!


He was....but since he was born almost 50 years ago, I'm thinking using him as a stud dog is probably not going to work for the OP.


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Sharon Potter said:


> He was....but since he was born almost 50 years ago, I'm thinking using him as a stud dog is probably not going to work for the OP.


Sharon, you are stating the obvious but I offered that as a bloodline to look for in a pedigree. Eloise tried to buy him
I don't know if Sybil Reid used him at her kennel but the Szchechini's have at Nordom. I would have also stated that 
Linda had a really nice bitch I judged many years ago but the OP says the pedigree is overloaded with that bloodline. 
Chesapeakes are not generally pleasing to the eye as they are all too often draft horses in a race horse world, Linda's 
bitch & Hans's dog were in the pleasing to the eye category .


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

The Langhornes retired to Idaho Julie Cole has a young dog Rice running trials as well.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

Diane Mazy/Risky River is in Idaho and has a nice dog named Bodie. I believe Linda Harger bred to him a while back,,might want to check on that,,I trained one of Bodie's pups and She is a wonderful dog with lots of go. Was doing long land water entries on land water land water marks when she was just 7 or 8 months old. 

pete


----------

